# Sterilizing 5 gallons plastic water jugs



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Can I sterilize 5 gallons plastic water jugs (the kind that BA sells, w/saltwater) after I used them for aging tap water?
I would like to use the same jugs to store RO/DI water now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i have like 5 of those but i've never sterilized them. they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I kept regular tap water in them for about a year. I am thinking rodi water will be contaminated in these jugs.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you are concerned, you can use bleach to sterilize the jugs.. You could even add bleach to the water being stored and then dechlor before use.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I am sorry, I wasn't specific about what kind of sterilization I meant.

I am concerned about TDS. If the solids remain on the plastic from 1y of tap water storage.
My TDS meter is yet to arrive, and I don't have any measurements.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't imagine any contamination would be serious. I wash my buckets out with tap water all the time.. Other things too, including the sand in my reef (would have taken hundreds of gallons of ro).

If you're really worried I suppose you could fill it with bleach and let that evaporate, but I don't think you should be worried. Or you could just recyle the buckets and use salt buckets for your needs.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I got the TDS meter and I have 0 reading in the jugs and 170 from the tap. There is no contamination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

